# Looking for a new duck gun



## gfhunter310 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking to invest in a new gun. I currently shoot a Browning BPS 3 1/2 gauge and have had no problems in the six years I have owned it. I have been looking into a Browning Gold but have never had a chance to shoot one. My budget is pretty open since investing in a high quality gun you pretty much pay for what you get, higher price higher quality. What do you guys out there who shoot a Gold have to say about them or any other guns that have treated you well?


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

11-87........camo synthetic.......3"........all the gun you'd ever need. I've never had any trouble either. Started out with the old 1100 in 1984 and still use that gun for deer hunting. I think you shoot smoother with an aotuloader too........just my :2cents:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

gfhunter....

You will have people say Beneli, Beretta, Browning, winchester, etc.

The best thing to do is go to a store or gun dealer and just shoulder all of them and see what fits you best.

They are all great guns. I was in your situation about 3 years ago. I ended up buying the Beretta extrema II with the kick off system. It shoots 3 1/2, has the kick off reduced recoil, fits me great, the H2O weather shield coating (rust resistant), etc.

But if you buy the top of the line gun of any company it will be a great gun.

If you know of others who have top of the line guns....ask if you can shoot them.

Hope this helps
Chuck


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wouldn't get a gold. A superx2 or x3 seem to have better reliability track records. The new maxxus kind of intrigues me as well.

My opinion, get a beretta or winchester. I like the gas autos best.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been shooting BPS for decades and don't know how you can do better than a 3.5" BPS for waterfowl. The only remotely more reliable & easy to maintain waterfowling shotgun I used since my first season back in the 60's is the Remington 870...


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

i used to have a browning bps but the last year i switched to a super x 2 and i would never look back :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

I own a Browning Gold and will never buy anything different. I love it. I have had it since I was 14 and I am now almost 20 and have never had a problem with it. Little recoil, very fast and durable. Its a great gun.


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

USAlx50 the Gold is a Gas Auto


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

SBE 2 is where its at, seen a few golds and x2's gas system fail over the past years to where they are the 1 shot wonder


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

And I've seen SBE's fail including the one I owned....OWNED as in past tense.Bottom line is all of them can fail at some point.As far as the original question,I have a Gold and love it.If you like the fit and feel of a Gold get one.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

By Randy Wakeman

A subjective look at current semi-autos that are worth your consideration.

Browning Gold: The best gas action made today that keeps getting better with running production enhancements made over the last 12 years. The best semi-auto you can buy, with enough configurations to please everyone. (Winchester SX2/SX3)

Beretta 3901: A reintroduced Beretta 390 (now made in the USA), the best of the Beretta semi-autos since the A303 (the A304 is not generally available in this country). This is a great design, easily tuned by the addition of a Rich Cole Spring Kit. It is better thought out than the horrifically over-engineered 391 series that displaced the A390: purportedly to reduce "barrel vibration" that the 390 never had, with the addition of a multiple-piece (seven!) fore end cap.

Remington 1100: So successful in times past, it deserves a mention. O ring problems (due to poor manufacturing and quality control) continue to plague this most popular of the semi-autos. The 1100 has a strong, steel receiver, but a non-compensating gas system.

Benelli Super Black Eagle: Essentially a hard-kicking blowback action with an extra spring, generally poor trigger, and way overpriced for what it is. Though it is a kicker, it may have problems cycling light loads, and is dead last on my list. Those who treat their guns like canoe paddles seem to think that it is really something.

I have great disdain for the SBE, but the theory that "inertia" is an action along with some tortured but effective ad-copy has worked well. The classic Browning long recoil action A-5 actually cycles faster, and is more reliable. But as long as folks believe SBE's are somehow more reliable, they will exist. It rates a mention here because apparently a lot of people see something that has long eluded me. This gun is the "poster boy" for the pump action.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

NodakDuckSlayer said:


> USAlx50 the Gold is a Gas Auto


yes...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> The new maxxus kind of intrigues me as well.


I was on Browning's website just a couple nights ago checking it out. I'm pretty excited to see this gun in person.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

My first gun was a 3" 870, never had a problem with that gun other than the spring in the magazine getting all messed up turning it into a single shot my first snow goose hunt.

I now shoot a SX3, and cannot complain about a single thing other than maybe I shoot my shells to fast :lol:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

870 super mag synthetic 28" barrel with a patternmaster


----------



## retired (May 2, 2009)

I've hunted waterfowl since 1963 and shot everything from singleshots to autos. I shouldered a SX2 and it fit so well I bought it. Without a doubt, it is the best piece I have ever owned. If it fits, buy it. That's the key.


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

WINCHESTER SUPER X3 hands down
8)


----------

